# litters at Artlink's (Lottiz)



## Lottiz (Feb 8, 2010)

I call them _Lakeland_, the middle form between nude and hairy. No whiskers

This ones are a nude/fuzzy pairing














































this is nude/extreme black sh pairing (also Lakelands)



















And normal sh

silvered blue (AKA pearl). And if you take a closer look you can find e few silvered lilacs














































Fuzzy hairless. They always got whiskers:










Litters from Cait's blues and a black blue carrier. I can see two dove and one silver. All are blue carrier here (and yes, i know silver is a ddpp)










cute petmouse. longhair (not angora). Look at her whiskers :lol: must be a poor texel. Lilac agouti satin. Or agouti burmese satin?


----------



## setterchick (Nov 19, 2010)

Awww I love the first one!! I am currently looking for one!!


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi Lottiz,

very very nice, I like the extreme blacks.

Roland


----------



## countrygall721 (Oct 26, 2010)

Love your meeces!


----------

